

Ask HN: Where to go to find out who's who in Austin Startups? - wh-uws

I'm about a month away from graduating from college and I've got some good ways to find out about Bay Area and NYC Startups: HN, Startup Foundry, ( though controversial and gossipy they may be) Techcrunch<p>But I hear Austin, TX has a pretty good scene as well and I want to talk to and find out more about companies there as well.<p>Any Thoughts?
======
mpakes
Talk to the guys at Conjunctured coworking
(<http://http://conjunctured.com/>). They're well connected with the Austin
startup scene.

In particular, Cesar Torres (@cesart on Twitter) is a great guy to talk to.

------
organicgrant
Look up @edash on Twitter. Dude is connected to Austin startups.

Also...AppSumo/Noah Kagan is looking for a sales guy/gal in ATX.

------
rebelidealist
There are a ton of startup events in Austin. Hit me up when you want to come
down.

